# Snoring remedies in pregnancy



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi
I'm driving poor dh mad with my snoring!    Am 25 weeks pg and wondered if anyone has tried or knows if it is safe to use Snoreeze oral strips? On the packet it says the usual 'consult with doctor before use if pregnant' but I can't see her until next week and he needs some sleep before then! (I'm also waking myself up as it's so loud  ) I did try those strips you put across your nose but it didn't work too well well last night....

tiredly, Kazzie x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the snoring, you must be exhausted  

Sorry but there is no evidence on the use of these in pregnancy so can't say if they are safe or not. Main active ingredient appears to be menthol/peppermint oil which on limited data does not appear to be toxic to the foetus. It's probably fine but as there is no evidence its up to you whether you want to take it or not.

Sorry can't be of more help.

Maz x


----------

